# البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك !!للمرنمة ماريان



## the servant (29 يوليو 2007)

سلام ونعمة انا جايبلكم البوم اكتر من رائع للمرنمة ماريان اسمة كل يوم تحت صليبك
الشريط من غير موسيقي خالص صوتها اكتر من رائع وكواليتي عالية
يارب يعجبكم



حمل من هنااااااااا​


----------



## the servant (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

ملحوظة للتحميل نضغط علي الزرار البنفسيجي اللي في النص


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

انا سمعت الشريط وبجد تحفة .. رائع جدا
ميرسى ليك يا فراى..ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jolly (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

حلو كتير يا فرااااي ربنا يعوضك بجد صوتها حلو خصوصا من غير ميوزيك احنا اشتقنا للترانيم
الحلوة دي ياريت لو في تاني ترفعة -فين مشركاتك في الكمبيوتر


----------



## dodoman (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

مشكوررررر وسهل التنزيل كمان ربنا يعوضك


----------



## karo (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

*ميرسى كتيير على الشريط تحفة ده
جاررررررررررررى التحميل*​


----------



## the servant (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



karo قال:


> *ميرسى كتيير على الشريط تحفة ده
> جاررررررررررررى التحميل*​




شكرا اخي العزيز علي مرورك وللاخوة فعلا انا بحب جدا الترانيم اللي بتبقي صولو 
من غير مزيكا بتبقي محسوسة اكتر بس الكلام احلو بيوصل للقلب بسرعة
صلولي ابن يسوع (فرااااي)


----------



## johnhakim (31 يوليو 2007)

*صوتها فظيع. ميرسى أوى*

ميرسى جدًا على الالبوم ده. بس مش هي دي نفس المرنمة اللى بترنم نفس الترنيمة فى شريط اسمه دايمَا معايا و اسمها ماريان اسكندر صح؟ و هى بترنم نفس الترنيمة بس بموسيقى. على العموم هى صوتها تحفة بموسيقى أو من غير. ميرسى أوى.


----------



## the servant (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شكراا اخي علي المرور فعلا هي دي ماريان اسكندر بس انا عاوز اقولك
ان صوتها من غير مزيكا احسن بكتير من  بمزيكا


----------



## johnhakim (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

انا عندى ليها ترنيمة جميلة جدا هى عاملاها دويتو مع بنتين تانيين و اسم الترينمة هانهتف فى عز الألم  إناشاءالله أبقى أرفعها قريب. ميرسى تانى على الرد و لو سمحت لو عندك أى ترانيم تانية ليها ماتتأخرش. شكرًا مرة تانية و ربنا يعوضك.


----------



## the servant (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شكراا اخي العزيز علي مرورك وانا بدور علي ترانيم تانية ليها وهاجيب الجديد انشاء الله
بس عندي ترانيم تانية صولوا بدون مزيكا هارفعها


----------



## sunny man (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شريط رائع جدا. شكرا لك


----------



## the servant (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



sunny man قال:


> شريط رائع جدا. شكرا لك




شكرا اخي العزيز علي مرورك


----------



## ايقظني حلم (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شكرااا ليك انا محتاج اي ترانيم ممكن اسمعها من النت ياريت لو عندك تاني ترفعة


----------



## farafiro (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

رجاء محبه تجديد اللينك او رفعه بمكان آخر


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

مع الاسف يا فراى الموقع دلوقتى مش موجود ياريت ترفع الشريط من عندك انت او اى حد نزله 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## the servant (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

سلام ونعمة اخي جورج,,,,,


شكرا علي المتابعة والملحوظة الرائعة دي وانا رفعت الالبوم تاني
في ملف مضغوط علي فور شار........رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## farafiro (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

جورج مين :fun_oops:
هي هي هي هي

شكرا يا فراي


----------



## the servant (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

سلام ونعمة فارفيرو,,,,

شكرا علي الملحوظة معلش ماخدتش بالي غير من اخر مشاركة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## farafiro (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

انا بس بأهزر
الفايل فيه تقريبا 6 ترانيم، يا ترى فيه ترانيم تانيه غيرهم؟


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

الموقع الاول فى طريقة للاصلاح وابقو دورو عليه براحتكم 
صاحب الموقع معرفة :t33:


----------



## شمس الر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

:love45:





frai قال:


> شكراا اخي علي المرور فعلا هي دي ماريان اسكندر بس انا عاوز اقولك
> ان صوتها من غير مزيكا احسن بكتير من  بمزيكا


----------



## هاني ميلاد (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

ربنا يباركيك كتيير علي الينك اللي سهلتي علينا بيه تنزيل الشريط الحلو ده


----------



## caro/كارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شكرااا  جدااا انا لسة مسمعتوش بس انا وثقة من ذوقك


----------



## menaroshdy (13 يناير 2008)

*الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

الان شريط ترانيم كل يوم تحت صليبك 

اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى ويارب تعجبكم 


الوجة الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/26866090/e7b5236a/01_-_Track.html

الوجة الثانى


http://www.4shared.com/file/26869823/cb38eaf5/02_-_Track.html[/wysi_size


مع تحياتى مدير منتدى المسيح اليوم مينا رشدى


----------



## s_h (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

شكرا يا جميل على الترانيم اللزيزة دى


----------



## carollazak (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobo_2010516 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا جايبلكم البوم اكتر من رائع للمرنمة ماريان اسمة كل يوم تحت صليبك
> الشريط من غير موسيقي خالص صوتها اكتر من رائع وكواليتي عالية
> يارب يعجبكم
> 
> ...


اريد ان اقول كما قال الخ السابق


----------



## menaroshdy (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## marco_koko_201 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

الرب يعوض تعب محبنك


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الان شريط ترانيم (كل يوم تحت صليبك )*

 

شكراااا بس اللينكات مشتغلتش معايا 


​


----------



## Meriamty (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

 

شكراااااا جدااااااا

جارى التحميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## tota NONA (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

انا مش عارفة احمل اى ترنيمة بيدخل على حاجات غريبة كدة


----------



## كارلوس جون (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

:yahoo:ميرسي اوي علي الالبوم دا وانا بحب الترانيم من غير موسيقي وياريت لو عندك حاجة زي دي اقي جيب هالنا علي طول وربنا يباركلك


----------



## ماريان بشاره (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

اشكرك ان الترانيم عجبتك بس المرنمه هي ماريان بشاره اللي هي انا وانا بشكرك مره تانيه وانا اللي رنمت في دايما معايا وانا ليه بعدت .........
ربنا معاك و سلام محبه:smil15:


----------



## kitty_laskary (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

*للأسف اللينك مش شغال عندى بس انا عايزه الشريط ده ضرورى ياريت لو اى حد ينزله تانى بليز *


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

شكرا ولكن اللينك مش شغال


----------



## the servant (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

تم تعديل اللينك شكرا للغالية ,


----------



## dr_romio_1980 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

please say me about how to get winzip progeram because the evaluation 45 day are finished &i can not open the file from this site


----------



## nermeen7 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

ميرسى لوى على الشريط الحلو دة
نرجو المزيد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

*الله الشريط دا سمعت منة ترنيمة واحدة رووووعة هانزل الباقي*​ 
*الف شكرررررررررر*​ 
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## the servant (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



dr_romio_1980 قال:


> please say me about how to get winzip progeram because the evaluation 45 day are finished &i can not open the file from this site



ممكن حضرتك تعمل بحث في الجوجل علي البرنامج وباذن المسيح تلاقية,,رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## the servant (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



nermeen7 قال:


> ميرسى لوى على الشريط الحلو دة
> نرجو المزيد



مشكورة اختنا الغالية علي المرور​


----------



## the servant (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله الشريط دا سمعت منة ترنيمة واحدة رووووعة هانزل الباقي*​
> *الف شكرررررررررر*​
> *ربنا يعوضك*​



مشكورة فراشتنا رب المجد يبارك حياتك وعودة مباركة لبيتك​


----------



## هاني ميلاد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

اشكرك اخي علي الشريط الجميل ده ربنا يعوضك


----------



## febe (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: البوم كل يوم تحت صليبك!!للمرنمة ماريان*

 يسلموووو هالايادي عالبوم


----------



## ايمن مينا (26 يوليو 2009)

انامحتاج كل ترانيم المرنمة ماريان جورج لو سمحتم ارجوكم وانا اسف اني هاتعبكم معايا لكن مش متخيلين انا بحب صوتها وترانيمها قد ايه لأني بحس انها فعلا بتصلي الترنيمة مش بترنمها.


----------



## يوسف دش (12 مارس 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## يوسف دش (12 مارس 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## the servant (24 مارس 2010)

اناا اسف يا جماعة تم تعديل الرابط ​


----------

